# Schwinn Spitfire Tires



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to an auction a couple weeks ago and bought 2 big boxes of nos tires of all sizes and a set of 26" wheels with blacked out new departure hubs with a nice set of Schwinn Spitfire 26 x 1.75 tires .......... the rims look like the ones on my 36 lincoln .............. when were the spitfire tires used and on what models ........i have a 56 and a 60 spitfire with original tires and they are not spitfires ?


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spitfire Tires*

Schwinn made those tires for other make bikes, hence the 1.75" designation and not 1-3/4" They WILL NOT FIT an S-7 rim.

Pat


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2011)

PCHiggin said:


> Schwinn made those tires for other make bikes, hence the 1.75" designation and not 1-3/4" They WILL NOT FIT an S-7 rim.
> 
> Pat




yeah i must look like a dummy now for not realizing the 1.75 is for the hook bead rim only non schwinn rim , i was so zoned in on the SPITFIRE :o
so did schwinn have these tires built or did schwinn actually build them ?
also did they build a 1-3/4 spitfire tire ? 
and i am assuming that these were produced mid 50's - 60's ?
also how many Higgin owners whould want schwinn spitfire tires on their ride ? 
i guess they might be a hard sale ?


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 24, 2011)

*I'm looking for Typhoon 26" whitewalls*

Any of those in that box??  

Let me know, Thanks!!!


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Any of those in that box??
> 
> Let me know, Thanks!!!




no typhoons and no w/w's mostly 24"...... a real nice set of 24x2.125 lightning darts


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 25, 2011)

Overhauler said:


> yeah i must look like a dummy now for not realizing the 1.75 is for the hook bead rim only non schwinn rim , i was so zoned in on the SPITFIRE :o
> so did schwinn have these tires built or did schwinn actually build them ?
> also did they build a 1-3/4 spitfire tire ?
> and i am assuming that these were produced mid 50's - 60's ?
> ...




Schwinn contracted with Goodyear,Carlisle and US Rubber (Uniroyal). I found a chart to tell the date of manufacture. I really doubt they offered 2 different types of tires with the same name but you never know.


----------

